# Baby gift



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

I became a grandmother this year!! Something I have been looking forward to for years and enjoying immensely. For Christmas this year I want to give a financial gift but don't know which would be best. Our parents always gave a US Savings bond to our kids for Christmas and Birthdays but the interest rate is horrible. My son has set up Texas Tuition for college but it can only be used for Texas Universities and isn't flexible. My son has a 529 account but it is in my sons name. I thought about gold or silver but who knows what they will do.  Does anyone have any suggestions? Help will be appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of 1oz silver rounds, bars or coins. They're nice and shiny. 

Right now they can be had for $20 or less. Buy enough to keep you in stock for awhile.

Handy for kids, grand kids and whatever kids birthday's you may need a last-minute gift for.

I've yet to see any kid try to part with them _since it's most common for the parents to hang on to them._


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Mom sends my kids a $2 bill and a 1oz silver coin for every birthday, Christmas, Easter and 4th of July. Sometimes for other holidays and sometimes out of the blue. We have a special envelope and container in the big safe for each child. Our oldest (who is now in college) has a pretty hefty collection of coins and $2 bills. She is adamant that she will never spend them because they came from her Nana.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

RUN1251 said:


> I became a grandmother this year!! Something I have been looking forward to for years and enjoying immensely. For Christmas this year I want to give a financial gift but don't know which would be best. Our parents always gave a US Savings bond to our kids for Christmas and Birthdays but the interest rate is horrible. My son has set up Texas Tuition for college but it can only be used for Texas Universities and isn't flexible. My son has a 529 account but it is in my sons name. I thought about gold or silver but who knows what they will do. Does anyone have any suggestions? Help will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


My view is that silver and gold will never change much in value. The price may fluctuate due to the value of the currency but the value of the metals is fairly steady.

With the interest rate on bonds and double digit inflation, the real inflation not the phony numbers the government puts out, I don't think bonds are a great investment. For the same reason I don't think cash is great for the long term. Cash when the kid is old enough to spend it will be much appreciated.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Silver Eagles look nice and would be my first choice.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations on getting a grandchild...Isn't it awesome?! I'm on my 3'rd granddaughter and it's so great.

When each of my grand daughters were born, I bought them the birthyear set of coins and silver coins that are 100 years older than them. I add to that occasionally.

My 7 year old grand daughter has a 2007 uncirculated set ( not worth much) A set that I bought 1 coin at a time of 1907 so that she owns something that is 100 years older than she is. I have also bought her coins from 1807, 1707 era, and 1607 era. Since she is 7 now, she is just now thinking it's kind of neat that she owns something that is 400 years older than her.

I doubt these will ever be worth much to anyone but her. Although some of the coins were $50- $70 each. But maybe you can find gold coins that are 1914 and 1814 so that they mean something to her AND be worth something in the future.


----------

